# What tree drop the leaves first in your yard?



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Just seeing what others go first. Mine are the White ash and last to leaf out in the spring.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Black Walnut and the same with them being the last grow in the spring.


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cottonwods. Darn things start losing leaves in July and August!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This year our Crimson King maple. Its a relatively new transplant so that could play into it a bit.


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Norway maple in my yard (end of august through october), if you still have an ash tree in yours you should consider yourself lucky and have it treated yearly for EAB. If you don't, it may be the last time that it drops leaves before any other tree.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i used to have 3 silver maples in the back yard. they all blew down during a wind storm this summer.
but always, the tree to the south would drop 90% if it's leaves before the middle one would start. then after this one would loose it's 90%, the northern most tree would start.
made raking, well, interesting.
figure it had something to do with the sun & septic system


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

dead short said:


> This year our Crimson King maple. Its a relatively new transplant so that could play into it a bit.


My neighbor has a couple Crimson Kings that started dropping leaves about 2 weeks ago. Both trees are probably 10-12 years old.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Locust id the first to drop. Catalpa is ALWAYS the last, usually not till after the first snow. I hate the catalpa and the sap it wafts all over everything, but the wife loves the shade those huge leaves give. I lose, it lives. (I did manage to get rid of one with a39" trunk a few years back.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

harpo1 said:


> My neighbor has a couple Crimson Kings that started dropping leaves about 2 weeks ago. Both trees are probably 10-12 years old.


That seems about right when ours did. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

The maple tree behind my house always turns and drops first. This is a current picture of it, the leaves are turning already.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

davido said:


> Norway maple in my yard (end of august through october), if you still have an ash tree in yours you should consider yourself lucky and have it treated yearly for EAB. If you don't, it may be the last time that it drops leaves before any other tree.


What can I buy to keep them away? Do you wrap the trunk like gypsy moths and other bugs and use the poison? We don't have it here yet, but I did hear the Keweenaw has them.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

There is some sort of treatment that you can put on the ground around the tree, but I'm not sure what it's called. Saw it at Home Depot. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a link....
http://www.emeraldashborer.info/files/E2955.pdf


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

This year, it's one of my two paper birch. I used to have five paper birch, now I'm down to two thanks to gypsy moths. 

As for the ash treatment, I've had one of my ash trees done for the last two years. Can't afford to have them all done, that stuff is expensive. And I didn't think you could buy it to treat the trees yourself-I've had to go through a local nursery with a certified arborist treating the tree. $80 a year, for one tree that's mature, but not huge. 

I have a dozen or so younger ash trees, but can't afford to treat them, decided to try to save the one mature tree in my yard. We are now losing ash all over up here, it's becoming pretty obvious. Very few people doing anything to try to save their trees, this bug is really going to change the environment up here, and everyone is worried about the long term effects on the morels. 

Arborist told me when he was here last week that by next year, there will be no doubt whether the stuff is working or not on my tree. 

The trees that were particularly stressed over the summer are going to be the trees that drop their leaves first. The paper birch I mentioned is still trying to recover from the gypsy moths, but I think I did save it. If you have trees you value, water them regularly during long, hot dry periods in the summer, and try to keep the bugs off them.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep, my Poplar (Cottonwood) has been dropping leaves for over six weeks!

John


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

another vote for black walnut


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Not only are the leaves the first to drop, this year has been a banner year for nuts too!! Been picking up 1-2 wheel barrows a day for the last 10 days. When they drop, they bring small branches, and tons of leaves too. If it wasnt so huge, I would have removed this tree long ago. 

Anyone who wants some free walnuts is welcome to grab as many as you want, I have 3 tree's just spraying the lawns, road, and driveway.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Greenbush future said:


> Not only are the leaves the first to drop, this year has been a banner year for nuts too!! Been picking up 1-2 wheel barrows a day for the last 10 days. When they drop, they bring small branches, and tons of leaves too. If it wasnt so huge, I would have removed this tree long ago.
> 
> Anyone who wants some free walnuts is welcome to grab as many as you want, I have 3 tree's just spraying the lawns, road, and driveway.


Maybe you can sell it for veneer?


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

stupid honey locust......:rant:


----------

